# Diagnosed this morning



## Banshee (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello - I went to my doc's this morning for some test results and was told I have type 2 diabetes.  I've come into work to try to have a normal day - I've spent some time looking on various websites and I'm really, really scared - I don't know what to do - I don't want to tell anyone ... how do I start dealing with this - any advice would be really welcome.  Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Banshee, welcome to the forum  Firstly - don't be scared! It's not great being diagnosed with diabetes, but there are worse things, and countless people find that the diet and lifestyle changes they make in order to manage their condition results in them feeling happier and healthier than they have done for ages. It's true! 

There is an awful lot of information around about diabetes, because it affects so many people around the world. One of the best resources that is frequently recommended by our members is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, so do try and find a copy if you can. There are links to other useful and recommended resources in our Useful links thread, in particular Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter. Take your time to read these so you can start to get an insight into what you can expect and what it all entails - anything you are unsure of, please ask, as there are lots of lovely, friendly and knowledgeable people here who will be happy to help.

Are you on any medication for your diabetes? How did you come to be diagnosed, did you have symptoms?


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Banshee


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2012)

welcome to the forum , i was totaly lost when i was first dx and cried for days and it took me a year of floundering before i found this place , no question is regarded silly here so have a good luck round and ask away !


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum banshee


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohh !

Why don't you want to tell anyone?  

You've told us, was that so very very bad?


----------



## KateR (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum banshee.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Banshee. I know what you mean. I kept my diagnosis to myself for ages! I didn't even tell my mum/brothers/sisters! When I did, though, they were really supportive and not at all judgmental (I thought they would judge me). I still haven't told the people I work with though (other than my manager). I know it's daft, but it's personal to me. My friends all know and are immensely supportive too and have helped and encouraged me. Read, read and read some more! Learn about your condition and you will feel more in control and be able to educate those around you. You have come to an amazing place full of people who will support and educate you too! I really would have struggled more without the help of this forum. Welcome aboard! You will be just fine! Katie


----------



## Banshee (Nov 28, 2012)

Many thanks for your responses - they are much appreciated.  I think I've had an inkling that something was wrong for awhile - I've been drinking a lot more than usual and don't seem to be able to get through a night's sleep without getting up twice to go to the loo.  I kept thinking that I'd join a gym, work less etc. in the future - so, no point regretting just gotta get on and see what I can do.  My practice has called and I have an appt with a nurse next wk so I've some questions for her - I'm on Met a thingy as my reading was 14.
I don't think I can talk about it because I don't really understand the implications - my family and friends have enough going on without worrying about me and I don't want to be thought of as ill - I don't need looking after by others but have to take control myself - I'm starting by telling people I'm on a diet so no sweet stuff - a colleague nearly fainted this morning when I passed up the chance of a biccie in a meeting - unheard of!  Thanks for the book advice - I need info but at the same time don't really want it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

Banshee said:


> Many thanks for your responses - they are much appreciated.  I think I've had an inkling that something was wrong for awhile - I've been drinking a lot more than usual and don't seem to be able to get through a night's sleep without getting up twice to go to the loo.  I kept thinking that I'd join a gym, work less etc. in the future - so, no point regretting just gotta get on and see what I can do.  My practice has called and I have an appt with a nurse next wk so I've some questions for her - I'm on Met a thingy as my reading was 14.
> I don't think I can talk about it because I don't really understand the implications - my family and friends have enough going on without worrying about me and I don't want to be thought of as ill - I don't need looking after by others but have to take control myself - I'm starting by telling people I'm on a diet so no sweet stuff - a colleague nearly fainted this morning when I passed up the chance of a biccie in a meeting - unheard of!  Thanks for the book advice - I need info but at the same time don't really want it?



Perfectly understandable for you to feel this way, everything is very new to you. I know what you mean about people fussing or thinking of you as 'ill' or pitying you - but there is no reason for them to feel that way. This IS something that you can manage with the right application and a little discipline 

Personally, I think my diagnosis helped stop me from developing a much unhealthier lifstyle and now I understand much more about food and the importance of exercise (which I enjoy!). I can do everything I could do before, and am probably one of the fittest and healthiest of my peers, so think positive, learn what you can take in each day and you will soon start to feel differently and more confident. Remember, you can always discuss your feelings and experiences here, knowing that there are lots of people who truly understand


----------



## themaevequeen (Nov 28, 2012)

I've only found the forum today, I don't think I even had an internet connection when I was diagnosed in 1998 but I have to say that the diagnosis and getting things under control gave me a life back. Lots of "unrelated" conditions like my asthma, and depression all cleared up when I got my blood sugar controlled. And do tell people. It makes it so much easier to say "no" to chocolate cake  and sweeties; gives you the moral high ground and makes them inconsiderate pigs for offering.


----------



## kittenjo (Nov 30, 2012)

i have been told i have T2 four and a half hours ago. yes it was hard to hear but i have told my family and my friends. i think i will cope better if people are not trying to tell me to have a sweet or choc or this cake. yes a few are worried i said that i am on pills i will sort food and i will be ok.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Banshee.

I'm sad to hear about your bad news regarding diagnosis. The good news, however, is that there is a good chance that you can turn things around for the better!

I was diagnosed in October 2009 and after changing my diet, upping my exercise levels and losing weight I no longer needed any medication to control the diabetes. Hopefully, the same could be true for you too. But, even if you aren't medication free, there's no reason why you still can't help yourself and live a healthier (assuming you didn't before!!) life!

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## will2016 (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome Banshee, don't be scared, you made it here and you will be fine


----------



## cods (Dec 8, 2012)

*Banshee*

Hi Banshee
I was diagnosed with type 2 in July this year. Was a bit of a shock to the system for me too.  Changed my diet totally and started to do some exercise - feel much better for it. Now waiting for the results of my first      Hb1AC blood test, so that should tell me how I've been doing. 
The people on this site are really friendly and no question for them is silly. Really helps reading the other posts on here as you can gain alot nore information than you get from your doctor !. x x


----------



## leechilvers82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Personally, I think my diagnosis helped stop me from developing a much unhealthier lifstyle and now I understand much more about food and the importance of exercise (which I enjoy!). I can do everything I could do before, and am probably one of the fittest and healthiest of my peers, so think positive, learn what you can take in each day and you will soon start to feel differently and more confident. Remember, you can always discuss your feelings and experiences here, knowing that there are lots of people who truly understand



Welcome to the forum banshee, I would have to agree with Northerner, there is no need for anyone to take pity on you, in my experience it explained a lot of my mood changes etc and unfortunately no matter how many times you pass on the biccie they will continue to ask you EVERY DAY as its the polite thing to do!

I went to extreme when I was diagnosed, literally gave myself 5% guideline on sugars in my food and completely cut out cakes, biscuits, beer, chocolate etc but that was a life choice I made, I have only been on the site since I started insulin 2months ago, the support is incredible!


----------



## judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

welcome aboard from another Diabetes type 2 Newbie.

I was pretty much the oppossite and told the world. The good thing with doing this is that people who care, and you can be surprised how many do, will support you.

I know for sure two girls on my "pod" in the office will B*ll*ck me if I am naughty with my food. It's good to know for the times when we want to give in we ahve people who will keep us on track.

I was only diagnosed around 10 days or so ago so eating as before until 02/03 jan then changes will be made.

good lucl with your management of the condition and the improved health it will bring.


----------

